# Police Ticket due to Bike Rack



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Has anyone dealt with this scenario before? Looks like WA had a law about bike racks blocking rear plates but it's going to be rescinded on June 9 if the governor signs it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

it's long been a risk in lots of places. most places don't bother with it unless they pull you over for something else, too. it's one of those items that they might tack on top of the infraction they pulled you over for in the first place.

over the years I've seen a couple vehicles with license plate mounts and trailer lights attached to their bike rack. possible these people might be folks who have received tickets for this previously.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Never been a problem for me, but I've known about the law. That and I'm paranoid enough to never leave the bike rack on days when I'm not using it... Could also mean I'm not riding enough.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I’m not sure what you’re looking for here. Your state (and pretty much all states) has a statute against anything that obscures your plate. Your plate was obscured. You got a ticket. Should be a non-moving violation so it won’t affect your license or insurance.

Your choices are pay it or go to court. 

Edit: Perhaps I’m misunderstanding the context here. Did you get a ticket? Or a warning? Or are you not actually involved at all?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I keep several pictures on hand of police vehicles with bike racks attached to the bumper/trunk. 

But IME, they don't pull you over "just for" bike rack, it's for doing something stupid like speeding, driving reckless, etc.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

some years ago, the car i was riding in was stopped by the CHP for his rack (and probably the bikes on it) blocking his plates.

he got off with a warning and that was the sole reason he was pulled over.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

It happens around here in TX, not often but it happens. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

...


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Utah passed legislation giving the ok for bike racks that block license plates.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

Whenever I have my bike rack on I don't worry about red light cams, so if I get a ticket for an obscured plate I'll still be money ahead. 

(that is sarcasm before someone yells at me for running red lights)


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I got pulled over in Atlanta for having no plates (my 1up was blocking it). Once the officer walked up to my truck, he saw the plate and let me go. I got a 1up license plate relocate kit anyway. No one needs that hassle.


----------



## Huascaran (Jan 1, 2021)

It’s not just license plates, you can be ticketed for obscuring brake/tail lights too.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I all the years of leaving a rack on my vehicles for most months of the year, I've never had an issue block plates or lights. And I don't know anyone personally that has (most of whom also have racks attached for months at a time).


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

If every car with a bike rack here in Colorado was ticketed for that offense, the police would make a ton of money.
In many other countries I've visited I've seen bike rack attachments for a license plates and auxiliary brake lights that go on the back of the rack.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a 2-bike 1Up rack...I asked my cousin who is a PA state trooper and basically he said: they absolutely can pull you over for it, but if you weren't doing anything else wrong it would have to be a total prick of a cop to pull you just for that, and that essentially, like everything else, most of them would never want to be bothered with the paperwork for something like that.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Huascaran said:


> It’s not just license plates, you can be ticketed for obscuring brake/tail lights too.


This is why I removed the third brake light on my Jeep since I use a spare tire rack.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

flipnidaho said:


> I got a 1up license plate relocate kit anyway. No one needs that hassle.


Our 4 bike 1Up stays on the car for the whole summer so I went with the relocate kit also. Now if only I could find a way to disable the reversing sensors when the rack is on the car!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Take your plate to a sticker shop. have them scan it and print you a sticker copy of your plate. Then place a sticker version on a flat surface of your bike rack.

I use to run sticker front plates on all my sports cars and literally had PO's thank me for the effort and not hassle me for it.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

It's not very often you hear of riders getting pulled over for plate or lights obscured by bikes/racks. 

Except in Socal on toll roads.... you have a good chance of getting one there since the toll road operators have a contract with CHP which requires CHP to pull you over if plate is obscured, since the toll road operator can lose money if they can't collect the toll from you. Funny how a corporation can compel police to do something they wouldn't otherwise do when it faces "losses".


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes, its a thing in nz. Just mount a supplementary plate. Job done.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

chiefsilverback said:


> Our 4 bike 1Up stays on the car for the whole summer so I went with the relocate kit also. Now if only I could find a way to disable the reversing sensors when the rack is on the car!


Your car doesn't have a button to do that? That would get annoying.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

nothing new here. never been in trouble for it though...


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Blatant said:


> I’m not sure what you’re looking for here. Your state (and pretty much all states) has a statute against anything that obscures your plate. Your plate was obscured. You got a ticket. Should be a non-moving violation so it won’t affect your license or insurance.
> 
> Your choices are pay it or go to court.
> 
> Edit: Perhaps I’m misunderstanding the context here. Did you get a ticket? Or a warning? Or are you not actually involved at all?


That's not me. I'm not involved. It was posted to my FB group and I was curious if this is common in other states.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm calling BS. The SPD doesn't have the resources to enforce any traffic laws. They're far too busy dealing with homeless people and don't have nearly enough officers to deal with traffic violations much less all the other crimes around the city. You can drive as fast as you want in Seattle without consequence.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Probably depends where you live, and if you are driving like a jerk or not.

I generally don't speed anymore, and what a surprise, very rarely get pulled over.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calsun (May 12, 2021)

A great many vehicular laws are not enforced and the rear license plate is one of them. To be safe from the local LEO's I took my front license plate and permanently mounted it to a steel plate that hangs down on a hinge attached to my platform bike rack. I thought about adding cargo rack lights to the rack but there is nothing available off the shelf that is going to hold up over time. 

As it is the bike rack on the hitch eliminates my use of the rear camera and backup alerts on my SUV so I tend to remove the rack when not planning on rides in the coming week.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

I knew an inherently lazy and cheap guy who didn't want to pay the outlandish CO registration re-up on his car, and stuck a bike rack on there which neatly obscured the registration stickers only. He was eventually pulled over by a cop that said 'I watch you drive by me all the time, but there is never a bike on the rack. Lemme guess...' There went his pot money to pay for a ticket. So yeah, people actually do that stuff.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Never paid a toll during a California trip yet


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

It's a legit law, and enforcement has the right to apply it to all offenders. Yes, it is common, almost everywhere.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

Battery said:


> Has anyone dealt with this scenario before? Looks like WA had a law about bike racks blocking rear plates but it's going to be rescinded on June 9 if the governor signs it.
> 
> View attachment 1975863


no probably depends on the cop if he is cool and rides himself just a warning.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

First amendment allows you flip off a cop. I’d use both middle fingers.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

plummet said:


> Yes, its a thing in nz. Just mount a supplementary plate. Job done.


With no tags, it is not a valid plate.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

FatboyFarleyFuse1977 said:


> With no tags, it is not a valid plate.


Not sure what you mean by that. In nz you can buy a supplementary plate that is the same as the original plate and then you are done.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Stewiewin said:


> no probably depends on the cop if he is cool and rides himself just a warning.


No hitch rack for me but yesterday a PO, who was more interested in talking about our bikes in my truck than anything else, let me off on an expired vehicle registration and insurance pink slip, and only gave me a reduced speeding ticket with no demerit points. I totally lucked out because he rides, and apparently liked our bikes. Luck of the draw on that one. One of my buddies got $800 in fines and his vehicle towed in similar circumstances.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

plummet said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. In nz you can buy a supplementary plate that is the same as the original plate and then you are done.


You can't do that here in the US. The plates are issued by the Department of Motor Vehicles in your particular state. Some states require two plates. One on the front and one on the rear. Some states only require a plate on rear. You can't just go "buy" another license plate.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

FatboyFarleyFuse1977 said:


> First amendment allows you flip off a cop. I’d use both middle fingers.


Law and order applies to everyone, and all laws.

While you may be able to get away with flipping off a cop when he's simply trying to enforce the law, I would not recommend it. I'm not sure why you wouldn't just comply, you'd only be giving him license to throw the book at you. They may also perceive it as a case where excessive force may be required to ensure their own safety and ensure you damn well follow the law.

But hey, maybe YOU can get away with that. Most people can't.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

Nat said:


> Your car doesn't have a button to do that? That would get annoying.


It does when you put it into reverse you can mute the beeps, but I’d like to stop them beeping each time.


----------



## Cheap_Basterd (May 28, 2020)

Never been hassled in CO and CA. 

Sounds like a BS ticket.


----------



## hammersmn (May 14, 2018)

Only been pulled over once for having a bike rack covering my plate; it was at 11:30 pm on a Friday night, I was on my way to work, and the cop was just using it as an excuse trying to find drunk drivers. No ticket, no warning, nothing as soon as he figured out I was 100% sober.
As a prior law enforcement professional, I completely understand what he was doing. If a cop is looking for drunks, they will find ANY EXCUSE to pull you over and check.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> You can't do that here in the US. The plates are issued by the Department of Motor Vehicles in your particular state. Some states require two plates. One on the front and one on the rear. Some states only require a plate on rear. You can't just go "buy" another license plate.


Technically the plates aren't exactly the same. They are issued by the same authority though. They are smaller and have Supplementary above the actual letter/numbers. I have one for my Thule rack as my car lights and plate are almost completely blocked.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Mudguard said:


> Technically the plates aren't exactly the same. They are issued by the same authority though. They are smaller and have Supplementary above the actual letter/numbers. I have one for my Thule rack as my car lights and plate are almost completely blocked.


We can't go to the motor vehicle office and get a supplementary plate of any kind. Also in most states we can't mount the plate anywhere we want, like place it in front of the dash or taped on the inside of the rear glass.

My bikes completely block the rear plate.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

FatboyFarleyFuse1977 said:


> First amendment allows you flip off a cop. I’d use both middle fingers.


Let us know how that works out for you lol


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I routinely ride around with my bike rack on the back of my Accord. Sometimes for months without ever taking it off. I've never been pulled over or questioned about it. Yes it's a law not to block the plate. No, police don't seem to care here in Phoenix. 

If you're sketchy looking or weaving I'm sure it makes good excuse to be pulled over.


----------



## rcmaster1029 (Nov 1, 2005)

Only time I've ever been stopped was once in Ontario when we were on the 407 and since it's a toll road they couldn't read the plate. I think it was just a warning.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

I got a warning many many years ago back when I was in college. A few years ago I added a hitch mounted spare tire carrier to my vehicle, and I opted for their plate relocation kit to avoid getting pulled over/ticketed. Most rack manufacturers offer one as an accessory that are usually not lighted. But that's not something difficult to add if you already have a trailer harness.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

A couple years ago my wife and I were about 3 miles from home on our return trip from UT. I got pulled over for having one of my headlights out. It was broad daylight and the only reason I had them on at all was because it was raining a little and I'm safety conscious like that. 

I kinda suspect the cop saw the old VW van with tinted windows, a ton of stickers, MTBs, during spring break, assumed we were pot-smoking college kids, and wanted to have a look. Then he realized he pulled over a clean-cut, mid-forties, married couple on their way home from a long drive.

He was super nice to us and I asked about the hitch rack issue because it had been on my mind. His reply was along the lines of, "yeah, we can ticket you for that but it's never worth the hassle and there's no way to be fair about it since half of town has the same type of rack".


----------



## Conari (Oct 27, 2020)

It's basically a cop with time on his or her hands "fishing" for DUIs, it is an excuse to pull you over and check you out same as having headlights or taillights not functioning or things dangling from your rear-view mirror.

Chance of getting pulled over for this increases exponentially if they see you leaving a bar parking lot.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dir-T said:


> He was super nice to us and I asked about the hitch rack issue because it had been on my mind. His reply was along the lines of, "yeah, we can ticket you for that but it's never worth the hassle and there's no way to be fair about it since half of town has the same type of rack".


That was gutsy of you to draw attention a potential infraction.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

Nat said:


> That was gutsy of you to draw attention a potential infraction.


Maybe naive but certainly not gutsy. Fact is, he would have already noticed it when running my plate before walking up to my window.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dir-T said:


> Maybe naive but certainly not gutsy. Fact is, he would have already noticed it when running my plate before walking up to my window.


I'm glad he let it slide.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

EU German Thule hitch racks all come with rear lights and a license plate relocation kit.





Fahrradträger Anhängerkupplung | Thule | Deutschland


Ein Thule Anhängerkupplungs-Fahrradträger ist einfach zu montieren und kann 1 bis 4 Fahrräder sicher transportieren. Finden Sie hier das passende Modell!




www.thule.com


----------



## Stonepa (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll keep taking the risk, as I have for decades of using rear bike racks. The fine in my state isn't worth my worrying about.


----------



## Stonepa (Apr 2, 2015)

plummet said:


> Yes, its a thing in nz. Just mount a supplementary plate. Job done.


In my state we don't have supplementary plates. We get one plate. I pull my rack on and off the vehicle all the time. The last thing I am going to do is swap the plate. Again, I'll just pay the fine if i ever get one.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

banks said:


> EU German Thule hitch racks all come with rear lights and a license plate relocation kit.


Difference is that the car-owner buys his own plate(s) from a 3rd party -- Amazon even -- but only the one on the rear of the car has the official sticker. The plate on the front and on the rack have no sticker, but the polizei or traffic camera can read your number.









TA TradeArea DIN-Certified European Number Plate in Standard Size, 520 x 110 mm, including Parking Disc suitable for all German Vehicles and Bike Carriers, 520 mm x 110mm x 1 mm : Amazon.de: Automotive


TA TradeArea DIN-Certified European Number Plate in Standard Size, 520 x 110 mm, including Parking Disc suitable for all German Vehicles and Bike Carriers, 520 mm x 110mm x 1 mm : Amazon.de: Automotive



www.amazon.de


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

You could move to line of those cities that no longer allows the police to pull people over for traffic infractions, so that the police dont put themselves into a position of having to use force on someone who might attack them ….


----------



## MiSwitz (3 mo ago)

For those finding this thread from a web search like me, I thought I'd post a follow up to answer the question. Yes, the bill was signed, and it went into effect on June 9, 2022. In Washington State, bike racks can obstruct the view of the license plate.

*HB 1784 - 2021-22*
Establishing an exception to the requirement that vehicle license plates be visible at all times for vehicles using certain cargo carrying devices.


----------



## hammersmn (May 14, 2018)

FatboyFarleyFuse1977 said:


> First amendment allows you flip off a cop. I’d use both middle fingers.


Except, if you remove both hands from the wheel to do so, you'll get heat for "failure to maintain control" (former LEO)


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Conari said:


> It's basically a cop with time on his or her hands "fishing" for DUIs, it is an excuse to pull you over and check you out same as having headlights or taillights not functioning or things dangling from your rear-view mirror.
> 
> Chance of getting pulled over for this increases exponentially if they see you leaving a bar parking lot.


I was pulled over at 2:30 am on the way to the airport. I continue to have the rack almost continuously on my truck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

hammersmn said:


> Except, if you remove both hands from the wheel to do so, you'll get heat for "failure to maintain control" (former LEO)


Naw, modern cars have lane-keep and let you do this. I just push a button on my steering wheel and take my hands off and flip off whomever I want.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

So you'd flip off a cop? Damn, you're so tough... Probably punch someone too as long as they couldn't fight back. C'mon man!

Anyway it looks like we're good to go on bike racks assuming you have 2 license plates. All bets are off if you aren't running your front plate.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

eshew said:


> So you'd flip off a cop? Damn, you're so tough... Probably punch someone too as long as they couldn't fight back. C'mon man!
> 
> Anyway it looks like we're good to go on bike racks assuming you have 2 license plates. All bets are off if you aren't running your front plate.


I flipped off a cop when I was a teen. Then I got written up for underage drinking. I was such a rebel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stonepa (Apr 2, 2015)

I got pulled over because my bike rack obscured my mandatory ‘Let’s Go Brandon’ sticker. Then the cop saw that i did not have a ‘Let’s Go Brandon’ sticker. I got 2 tickets. Thanks rural Ohio.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

eshew said:


> So you'd flip off a cop? Damn, you're so tough... Probably punch someone too as long as they couldn't fight back. C'mon man!
> 
> Anyway it looks like we're good to go on bike racks assuming you have 2 license plates. All bets are off if you aren't running your front plate.


If a cop does anything because someone flipped them off, they do not need to be a cop. Full stop. Nowhere did I say I would, triggered much?


----------



## In2bikes (5 mo ago)

milehi said:


> This is why I removed the third brake light on my Jeep since I use a spare tire rack.


I relocated my third light into the hub center on my spare wheel. Get compliments on it. All it took was a round led accessory light from a local parts store and its trick now


----------



## In2bikes (5 mo ago)

Crossed the border this summer w an empty 1up rack. Lowered it so their cameras could see my plate. The officers came out to inspect as their camera still couldnt see my plate perfectly. Go figure. 

i dont leave it back there during the week. Too easy to steal!

at least i will still have my vehicle plate since i dont reloccate my plate


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

In2bikes said:


> I relocated my third light into the hub center on my spare wheel. Get compliments on it. All it took was a round led accessory light from a local parts store and its trick now


I have my licence plate mounted in the center of the spare wheel. There's no provision for mounting it on the aftermarket fenders.


----------



## In2bikes (5 mo ago)

milehi said:


> I have my licence plate mounted in the center of the spare wheel. There's no provision for mounting it on the aftermarket fenders.


There was a guy from argentina driving across brazil. True story on the news. They have fixed radar cameras on the highway. 
This guy hooked the plate to his ebrake handle and lifted the plate up so the camera couldnt see when he ripped theough these spots. 
Cops got him though. Probably got reported by a local.


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

Just leaving bike shop, put my 1Up rack up. Drive 300ft on the road, cop pulls me over. I knew why he pulled me over and just played dumb. Cop said his camera couldnt read the plate. I replied "Really...let me see". Get out of the car, walk to the back and drop the rack down. Cop says "Why cant you leave it down?". I reply "Rack sticks out 3ft and ive been bumped by other cars". Cop understands my reasoning. He tells me (which I later confirmed with another cop friend), "We have seen stolen cars block license plates with bike racks so my camera cannot run the plate. You had a nice brand new car so I had to run your plate". He runs my plate, gives me a warning and asks me to tell my other friends that cops are cracking down. Sure enough, 2 of my other friends pulled over in the last 3 months for racks blocking plate. So now, im running a 3rd plate on the backside of my rack.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I used to have a Thule T2 with 2 trays that would block the plate. It was heavy and cumbersome to remove so I sold it and got a 1UP.
One day I received a speeding camera ticket and I knew I was not driving my car that day. Turns out the wife was driving my car (I drove her car to save on gas when commuting to work). Then a week later I received another one. She had sped through (5 over) a school zone both ways on the same day on her errands. She paid it. Damn you 1UP for not obscuring the plate


----------

